# WoW-Notebook



## Toxxical (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mir in letzter Zeit überlegt mir ein Notebook zu kaufen und werde von den ganzen Prozessoren, Grafikkarten usw. überrollt.
Meine Frage an jemanden den es sicher hier gibt und sich damit auskennt ist: _Welche Komponenten an einem Notebook benötige ich um WoW auf Ultra Grafik spielen zu können?_
Andere aktuelle Spiele wie _Gothic 4_ will ich auf einer mittleren Grafik spielen können.

Ich habe schon einmal selber gesucht und bin auf dieses Notebook gestoßen. Beim umschauen im Internet hab ich herausgefunden das das Notebook eine Mittelklassen Grafikkarte besitzt und das diese schlechter ist als einige andere.

_Mir wäre auch geholfen wenn ihr mir gleich ein paar gute Angebote zeigen könntet._
_
_


----------



## Toxxical (9. Oktober 2010)

ok, anscheinend kann mir hier keiner weiterhelfen.


----------



## Grushdak (9. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht hast Du mehr Erfolg im Technik-Forum. 

ps.
Und nur, weil keiner innerhalb von 20 Minuten antwortet, heißt das nicht,
das keiner helfen kann!


----------



## teroa (9. Oktober 2010)

für das was du für so ein notbook ausgeben müsstest kannste fast 2 komplette pcs kaufen


----------



## Nekrit (9. Oktober 2010)

Kauf dir DAS 


Bin damit sehr zufrieden, und WoW laesst sich (wenn man nicht grad in dala rumrennt) super spielen.


----------



## Freyen (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich gebe dir keine Kaufempfehlung, da das wirklich nur jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen kann (Welchen Prozessor-Typ will ich? Welchen Bildschirm will ich? Welches Betriebssystem will ich? Soll es onboard oder externe Grafik/Sound etc. haben? Will ich es selbst noch sinnvoll aufrüsten können? etc. pp.) aber hier kannst du mal rein schauen. 

notebookjournal.de

Wer sich bei PC/Notebooks auf die Meinung anderer verlässt wird nie das bekommen, was er wirklich will, dafür ist dieser Markt einfach zu dynamisch. 

Die einzige Empfehlung die ich dir gebe ist: Willst du wirklich ein _Notebook_ um WoW zu zocken?!? Denn ein Heim-PC ist um Längen billiger (für Highend-Grafik) oder willst du das Notebook vorrangig auch für andere Sachen benutzen. 
Willst du in Raids mit voller Grafiklast WoW zocken, kriegen 600€-Notebooks schon meist ihre Grenzen aufgezeigt (ich rede nicht davon, wenn du alleine irgendwo in der Pampa rumrennst). Kannst du mit verminderter Grafik leben (ich zocke nie auf Ultra, muß ich dazu sagen) wirst du auch mit einer Standardlösung leben können. Wenn du mehr Grafik willst wirst du die 1000-1500€ Marke überschreiten müssen (außer du hast Glück). 

Das ist jetzt nur meine Meinung, aber ich finde Notebooks bieten längst nicht das Spielerlebniss, welches Heim-PC bieten (allein schon von der Monitorgröße her)


----------



## WoWevolution (9. Oktober 2010)

hmm also die besten laptops zum WoW Spielen sind immernoch Alienware Laptops aber Wie teroa schon sagt kannst du dir dafür schon fast 2 komplette pc´s kaufen..


----------



## mrmarci (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss dir ehrlich sagen: Ein Notebook bringt dir wohl leider nicht all zu viel.

Ich denke es ist sinnvoller wenn du dir einen Computer mit dementsprechenden Komponenten kaufst.
Da kannst du gern 1000€ ausgeben und bekommst auch deine geforderte Leistung.
Beim Notebook musst du für die Ultra-Grafik dann doch wohl in die Gaming-Klasse gehen. Und da wirst du leider sehr viel Geld los. 
Hab hier ein 600€-Acer und der wird bei WoW schon nach wenigen Minuten sehr warm. Manchmal verabschiedet er sich bei zu schlechter Luft auch mit einem Bluescreen.
Also entweder Computer mit dementsprechenden Komponenten oder ein teures Notebook - dann aber wirklich 1500 - 2000€ + . Sonst wirst du nicht all zu viel davon haben (Wenig Upgrademöglichkeiten etc.)


Aber ganz ehrlich: Ein 600€ Notebook reicht auch vollkommen für WoW. Muss doch nicht Ultra sein, oder?


----------



## MrBlaki (9. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht sollte uns der TE erstmal noch mit ein paar Angaben versorgen.
Willst du unterwegs zocken?
Dann musste du dir einen Internet Stick besorgen.
Dazu muss man sagen das man das auch nicht wirklich zocken nennen kann.
Ist mehr wie eine Orgie von Lags.
Willst du nur zuhause zocken? 
Falls du nur zuhause zocken willst, kauf dir einen Desktop Rechner.
Hast du mehr von.
Wenn du dich doch für einen Desktop Rechner entscheidest, kauf dir keinen Fertigen, bei Amazon oder Saturn o.ä.
Kauf ihn dir bei Alienware oder Silent.
Da kannste dir den selber zusammenbasteln und hast nicht das Problem das ein Teil deiner Hardware in 2 Monaten veraltet ist (Das musst du aber nur beachten wenn du auch andere Sachen ausser WoW spielst).


----------



## Arosk (9. Oktober 2010)

WoWevolution schrieb:


> hmm also die besten laptops zum WoW Spielen sind immernoch Alienware Laptops



Nein.

Erst mal reported für Technik-Forum, ist ja schrecklich was für Antworten hier kommen.


----------



## Freyen (9. Oktober 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Da kannste dir den selber zusammenbasteln und hast nicht das Problem das ein Teil deiner Hardware in 2 Monaten veraltet ist (Das musst du aber nur beachten wenn du auch andere Sachen ausser WoW spielst).



Die Hardware bei PC und Notebooks ist schon veraltet, bevor sie überhaupt von gängigen Fachleuten bewertet wird (Bitte versteh das nicht als Kritik MrBlaki, ich will nur darstellen wie es sich im PC-Markt verhält  )

Aber du (MrBlaki) hast Recht, ein paar mehr Angaben seitens des TE würden helfen zumindest etwas einzuschränken. 

Und vom "unterwegszocken" kann ich auch nur abraten. Lag-Party mit Freibier nennt man sowas *grins*

Edit: Den Report fürs Technik-Forum versteht ich ja, Arosk, aber schreckliche Antworten würde ich das hier bislang nicht nennen. Ich bin kein PC-Profi (ich beschäftige mich nur in meiner Freizeit mit Computern) aber wenn jemand nach einer Kaufempfehlung fragt, ist er meist auch kein "Interner" und kann mit den ganzen Fachchinesisch auch nichts anfangen. Daher würde ich nicht jeden gutgemeinten Rat als Unsinn abtun (auch wenn er nur enthält, dass man sich im Grunde etwas selbst mit der Materie auseinander setzten muß.)


----------



## Evolverx (9. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du leistung wilst rate ich dir von nem notebook ab. Ein normaler rechner ist da auf lange sicht viel billiger weil er sich leicht und günstig nachrüsten läst wenn die spiele anspruchsvoller werden. Laptops lohnen sich nur für gelegenheitspieler denen die grafik nicht so wichtig ist oder ist sinvoll wenn du viel mit freunden lanpartys machst oder so. 
mein system zuhause is eigenbau die wichtigsten eckdaten: 3ghz quadcore prozessor von intel, 4gb ram , Grafickarte is radeon hd 4670 1GB, Win XP pro. WoW läuft bei mir auf ultra auch im 25er raid noch flüssig wenn ich die schatten runterdrehe


----------



## Klos1 (9. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du Geld hast, dann hier:

http://www.notebookguru.de/de/Notebooks/Guru-FIRE-i7-config.html

Pack nen 740er Prozzi rein oder so und die ATI5870 zusammen mit 4 GB Ram oder meinetwegen auch mehr und fertig ist dein Gamer-Laptop, mit dem du alles zocken kannst.


----------



## Caps-lock (10. Oktober 2010)

Am Besten fängst du an vom Post meines Vorposters an zu lesen .

Und ich fasse auch gerne nochmal die wichtigen Fragen zusammen:

1. Wieviel Geld willst du ausgeben ?
2. Zu wieviel % willst du außer Haus spielen und ist es wirklich notwendig das du dann zockst ?
3. Möchtest du deinen Rechner immer hin und her schleppen ?

Soooo...
Die Alternative zu dem 1500 Euro Notebook von Klos, dessen Meinung ich im wesentlichen unterstütze (vielleicht reicht beim Prozi auch 100 Euro kleiner, könnte es fast Sinn machen du kaufst dir einen guten Standcomputer mit Monitor für 900 Euro und ein Notebook für 500 Euro.
Auf diesem Notebook wird WoW starten, und mit niedrigster Grafik in bis zu 5 Mann Instanzen halbwegs laufen.
Der Vorteil ist du hast einen mobilem Computer für Schule oder Uni und du hast einen Computer auf dem du zocken kannst und den du auch aufrüsten kannst.
Vom Preis her ist es das Gleiche.


----------



## Toxxical (10. Oktober 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> 1. Wieviel Geld willst du ausgeben ?
> 2. Zu wieviel % willst du außer Haus spielen und ist es wirklich notwendig das du dann zockst ?
> 3. Möchtest du deinen Rechner immer hin und her schleppen ?



1. Ich hatte überlegt im Bereich von 1200 Euro zu bleiben.
2.+3. Ich habe mich doch zu einem Desktop Pc umentscheiden und hab mich auch schon bei Alienware umgeschaut. 
Für mich ist nur wichtig das der Pc nicht mehr so laut ist, weil ich mittlerweile das rauschen vom PC noch im Ohr höre obwohl er aus ist (Tinnitus).
Ich hab bei den Alien PCs schon einiges von Wasserkühlung gelesen aber dort weiß ich auch nicht wie laut diese ist.


----------



## Caps-lock (10. Oktober 2010)

keine Alienware...

Und 1200 Euro ist nicht notwendig um einen Computer zu kaufen, auf dem WoW läuft .
Ich würde dir in dem Fall den 850 Euro PC aus dem Zusammenstellungsthread empfehlen.

Wenn der dir zu laut ist, kannst du immernoch Kühler nachrüsten.  Das Mainboard sollte auch SLI fähig sein, so dass du dann in nem Jahr oder so noch eine 2. 460 GTX 1024 MB nachrüsten kannst um die Grafikleistung massiv zu erhöhen.


----------



## Toxxical (10. Oktober 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich würde dir in dem Fall den 850 Euro PC aus dem Zusammenstellungsthread empfehlen.




Welchen Thread meinst du genau?


----------



## Kyragan (10. Oktober 2010)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/163183-pc-zusammenstellungen-augustseptember-2010/

Manchmal hilft Augen öffnen beim Lesen ungemein.


----------



## Toxxical (10. Oktober 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> http://forum.buffed....september-2010/
> 
> Manchmal hilft Augen öffnen beim Lesen ungemein.



Danke, ich geh immer meine letzten Beiträge in den Thread und hab das daher nicht gesehen.


----------



## OldboyX (10. Oktober 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> 1. Ich hatte überlegt im Bereich von 1200 Euro zu bleiben.
> 2.+3. Ich habe mich doch zu einem Desktop Pc umentscheiden und hab mich auch schon bei Alienware umgeschaut.
> Für mich ist nur wichtig das der Pc nicht mehr so laut ist, weil ich mittlerweile das rauschen vom PC noch im Ohr höre obwohl er aus ist (Tinnitus).
> Ich hab bei den Alien PCs schon einiges von Wasserkühlung gelesen aber dort weiß ich auch nicht wie laut diese ist.



Da mache ich mir extra die Mühe jetzt etwas zu verlinken:

http://extreme.pcgam...tml#post2218812

Das sind die Kommentare zu einer "Alienware Werbung" die auf PCGH geschaltet wurde. Und genau die Kritik an den Preisen der Leute trifft bei Alienware 100% zu. Erschreckend für mich ist in erster Linie wie hier in diesem Thread sogar mehrere Leute total angetan sind von Alienware und irgendwie glauben, die hätten "bessere" Computer. Das ist völliger Schwachsinn, die verbauen auch nur dieselben CPUs und GPUs wie alle anderen, dazu meist noch billigere (und schlechtere) OEM Netzteile, RAM und Motherboards.

Das alles packen sie dann in eine leuchtende Plastikbox mit Aliensticker, dazu gibt es noch allerhand kernige (und lächerliche) Marketingsprüche und schon kann man einen ganzen Haufen Leute überzeugen 50-100% (oder gar noch mehr) Aufpreise FÜR NICHTS zu bezahlen.


Bei Alienware bekomme ich folgenden Desktop für 999 &#8364;: Desktop Rechner für 999 Euro mit Core i3, ATI 5670, 3 GB RAM, 500GB Platte, Win 7 HP und noname Netzteil

Für 850 &#8364; bekommst du im Zusammenstellungsthread : 

CPU: Intel Core i5 760 (viel schnellere CPU)
Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (super CPU Kühler der extrem leise bleibt, sowas hat der Alienware überhaupt nicht)
Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon HD5850 / Nvidia GeForce GTX460 1024MB (die Grafikkarte ist gleich 2 Performanceklassen höher angesiedelt und ~ 135% schneller als die 5670)
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-12800 CL7 (der RAM ist schneller und braucht weniger strom)
Mainboard: MSI P55A-GD65 (ein gutes Markenmainboard)
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB (eine sehr schnelle Festplatte mit aktueller Technik)
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard (gut verarbeitetes Stahlblechgehäuse - kein Plastikbomber)
Netzteil: Seasonic S12II-520Bronze, 520W (ausgezeichnetes Netzteil mit hoher Effizienz)

Rechnet man noch Windows 7 hinein ist man bei 950 &#8364; mit Versand inklusive.

DAS ist die Realität von Alienware PCs und alle hier im Thread die glauben Alienware ist gut sollten sich vielleicht vor dem nächsten Kauf nochmal überlegen ob sie gern 999 &#8364; zahlen für HW die man für 500 &#8364; bekommt.


So - Aufklärungsarbeit beendet, nimm einfach einen PC aus dem Sticky der deinen Preisvorstellungen entspricht.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2010)

Woher willst du wissen, welches Netzteil die verbauen? Steht doch nichts dabei. Genauso wenig wie das Mainboard. Das Gehäuse sieht auf jedenfall sehr hochwertig aus und dürfte preismäßig weit über einem Midgard stehen.
Kaufen würde ich da allerdings trotzdem nichts.


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Oktober 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse sieht auf jedenfall sehr hochwertig aus ...


Plastikgehäuse bei PC´s empfinde ich niemals als hochwertig. Egal wie gut sie vielleicht optisch rüberkommen mögen.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2010)

Das hat halt ne Plastikverkleidung, über die das augefallene Design umgesetzt wurde. Anderst geht das ja auch etwas schlecht. Im Kern ist es aus Metall, wie alle anderen auch. Ich finde, ein gutes Gehäuse macht ein bisschen mehr aus, als die Tatsache, ob es jetzt eine Plastikverkleidung hat, oder nicht. Allein ALU macht auch noch kein gutes Gehäuse.


----------



## OldboyX (10. Oktober 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen, welches Netzteil die verbauen? Steht doch nichts dabei. Genauso wenig wie das Mainboard. Das Gehäuse sieht auf jedenfall sehr hochwertig aus und dürfte preismäßig weit über einem Midgard stehen.
> Kaufen würde ich da allerdings trotzdem nichts.



Das ist für mich relativ einfach. Wer ordentliches Zeug verbaut, der wird kaum verschweigen was genau nun in dem Rechner ist sondern viel eher mit den genauen Komponenten werben... Natürlich macht man das bei "branded" Sachen relativ ungern, denn dann würde der Kunde noch besser und einfacher vergleichen können und man will ihn ja in dem Glauben lassen, dass er etwas "exklusives" bekommt, das "besser" ist als ein normaler PC.

Zudem ändert das alles nichts, selbst wenn da ordentliche RAM/Gehäuse/Netzteile dabei wären, wären die Dinger immer noch extrem überteuert.




Klos schrieb:


> Das hat halt ne Plastikverkleidung, über die das augefallene Design umgesetzt wurde. Anderst geht das ja auch etwas schlecht. Im Kern ist es aus Metall, wie alle anderen auch. Ich finde, ein gutes Gehäuse macht ein bisschen mehr aus, als die Tatsache, ob es jetzt eine Plastikverkleidung hat, oder nicht. Allein ALU macht auch noch kein gutes Gehäuse.



Da fängt es schon an, das Geld, das hier in Plastikverkleidung, Design und bunte Lichter fließt ist einfach verschwendet. Klar gehört mehr zu einem guten Gehäuse als "keine Plastikverkleidung", aber Alienware hat nunmal keinerlei "Hochwertigkeit" gegenüber einem Coolermaster Gehäuse für um die 70 Euro, das diese kranken Preise rechtfertigen würde. Außer natürlich man bezahlt eben gern (übertrieben viel) mehr für dieses Plastikgedöns.

Zu den Netzteilen und Motherboards kenne ich ein paar Geschichten, aber darauf möchte ich jetzt nicht eingehen.

Letztlich geht es mir wie gesagt um Aufklärung, da man unschwer erkennen kann, dass Leute nach wie vor glauben, es gäbe bei Alienware Computern eine Art der Qualität die andere Computer nicht haben und das ist schlichtweg "perceived value" den Alienware natürlich gekonnt vermitteln will (und sich nebenbei auch sehr stolz bezahlen lässt), der aber real nicht existiert.

Eine 5670 ist nunmal eine 5670 und wird nicht schneller oder "besser" nur weil sie im Alienware PC drinnen steckt.

Wenn man bei Dell kauft, dann aus den richtigen Gründen und mit dem entsprechenden Service-Paket, dann hat so ein Kauf Sinn, ansonsten ist es reine Geldverschwendung.


----------

